# 24-105L IS Manual Focus Ring Slipping



## jon_charron (Aug 19, 2013)

Hey everyone. I have a 6D with 24-105L IS and was filming a behind the scenes video for a commercial yesterday. I was using a Manfrotto video fluid head monopod focusing with my left hand. Because this was run and gun documentary style filming, I was rack focusing by setting focus at my end point and then putting my fingers on the very top of the lens, turning the ring to rack, then trying to go back to the top to hit my original focus point. What I found was that each time I tried to do this, the ring shifted, and my focus point was a good 1/4" or more out, so that my fingers were no longer at the top of the lens. Baffled, I tried it several times with the same result. If I did not reset, and kept finding focus on the object, rack and try to go back, my fingers would end up near the bottom of the lens. Obviously the manual focus ring is slipping, which means there is no way for me to hit marks with this lens. I haven't had it that long, so I'm thinking it needs to go back. The faster I turn it, the more it slips. I have never had this problem with other Canon lenses, L or not. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Invertalon (Aug 19, 2013)

Had this issue with my 70-200 II just recently. Canon fixed it for me.

Generally it is something with tightening a clutch mechanism on the USM. Canon replaced a main barrel assembly on my 70-200 II, but that may have been for another reason, not sure. Either way, it came back fixed.

Mine would slip and not turn all together when the lens was pointed upward. It would turn fine one way but slip the other way and sometimes even stop completely. I guess it is somewhat common with the 70-200's from the research I have done.

If under warranty, I would just send to Canon for repair. They will get it fixed for you and also clean and calibrate the lens for you. It may come back even better than it already is (happened with me and my 24-105L... they would fix zoom creep, calibrate and come back sharper than before).

Not sure where you are located, but generally Canon repairs lenses in 1-3 days, not including transit time.


----------



## jon_charron (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm Los Angeles now. I'll figure out what I have to do and send it in. Sounds good about the turn around time since I can't be without it long, and I don't have CPS.


----------



## Invertalon (Aug 19, 2013)

If your in LA, it should only be a day or two to to the Irving facility in CA. So if you send it out on Monday, it should arrive there on Tuesday or Wednesday. You may have it back by Friday or Monday of the next week. It should not take long at all.


----------

